# Incr 1000 HD Miter gauge



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

There has been a fair amount of interest recently in miter gauges so I thought I would post this. Rockler is having a grand opening sale and one of the items on sale is the Incra 1000HD miter gauge for $119 and that includes shipping. I couldn't pass it up...

Bill


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have been happy with mine.

But I must admit I have only used it to make accurate crosscuts on the table saw. I haven't had any projects where any angled cuts were necessary.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I've had the 3000se for at least 7 yrs probably longer, it has many adjustments to help you align it to the blade, positive stops in 5° on the main gauge then 1 and .5° stops on the 2ndary gauge. Frankly with all the locks the range can be broken down to even smaller increments between -0- and 1°. The only time I use the delta miter gauge is when I'm making finger joints. With the stop set to minimize stock movement I use it for cross cut and miter cuts. Since I'm not doing any large item projects it gets much more use than the panel sled.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> I have been happy with mine.
> 
> But I must admit I have only used it to make accurate crosscuts on the table saw. I haven't had any projects where any angled cuts were necessary.


Iam going to be doing some picture frames and some other projects that will require a good miter gauge . I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

I went to their website and was ready to pull the trigger, but shipping was $13.99. How do I get free shipping?? Thanks for the heads-up! It's a good deal anyway.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I have a 1000SE and use it a lot. Very handy for picture frames and all angle cuts. I ve had it about 3 years.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

DonkeyHody said:


> I went to their website and was ready to pull the trigger, but shipping was $13.99. How do I get free shipping?? Thanks for the heads-up! It's a good deal anyway.


The e-mail that I got showing the special price mentions codeV2992 to be entered at ordering to get free shipping.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

tomp913 said:


> The e-mail that I got showing the special price mentions codeV2992 to be entered at ordering to get free shipping.


Thar She Blows! $80 off and Free Shipping Too! It's a Done Deal. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The Incras rate very well. The only issue with them is that some models take up a lot of room behind the miter fence so that crosscut capacity is affected. Anyone who who wants to make wider cuts on a saw with a narrow table (less than 27") needs to factor this into the equation.Fine Woodworking did a tool test on miter gauges not long back and although Incra didn't win anything, most models placed well.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Don't know what price you were looking at DonkeyHody Amazon is offering the hd @ $166 with free shipping


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Ghidrah said:


> Don't know what price you were looking at DonkeyHody Amazon is offering the hd @ $166 with free shipping


The $120 price is from Rockler, and they're offering free shipping for orders over $25 on the same promotion. I've been sitting here looking at the ad and reading the reviews, trying to decide whether I need to spend the money - like Mike, I haven't done that many miter cuts recently and don't know what's in the future. The standard Delta has positive stops at 45 and 90° and once they're set. you're good to go. I did most of my miters on the RAS, and had a set of angle blocks that I'd bought many years ago that sat against the fence and held the part at the required angle - that way I didn't have to either move the arm and worry about to 90° going out or adding extra cuts to the hardboard secondary top. The saw still had the original particle board top when I sold it last summer, had always been covered with hardboard.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have one and if I remember right I paid about the same price which makes it a good deal when you compare it with others. I think it's a whole lot better mitre guage than I need or ever will need. I really think I should have bought a cheaper guage and spent the money on some other foolish gimmick.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Tom,
Can't shake a stick at that price. One thing I've discovered about myself, once I spend money on something I go looking for reasons to use it. Who knows, if you do buy it you may discover a confidence in the tool that prompts you to experiment beyond your comfort zone.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Just following up on this. Bought the Incra gauge and now understand what all the raves are about, this is a very nice piece of equipment. I'm not missing the radial arm saw any more. I put the secondary fence on it and use the saw kerf to set the stop block for cutting multiples. Thanks for twisting my arm.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

You will never be sorry you bought it. At least I haven't been.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@Herb Stoops...

KUDOS dude...


----------

